# Monte Baldo ohne Gondel?



## philippo (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo Lago-Kenner,

in einer Woche ist es wieder einmal soweit: der mittlerweile jährliche Gardaseetrip steht an.

Die Touren sind im Großen und Ganzen schon klar, es werden natürlich neben kürzeren Runden auch die Klassiker Tremalzo, Casale und Altissimo dabei sein.

Seit Jahren juckt es mich schon in den Fingern, mal auf den Baldo zu radeln, aber leider hab ich dazu noch keine vielversprechende Tour gefunden. Die lieben Mitbiker nehmen scheinbar alle die Funivia zum Gipfel...

Da ich aber zu den unbelehrbaren Gondelverweigerern zähle, suche ich eine halbwegs vernünftige Auffahrt auf den Baldo.

Gibts da was?

Darf meinetwegen auch auf Asphalt sein, runterwärts gibts ja anscheinend ein paar Trails 

Also falls ihr was habt, immer her mit den Vorschlägen!

Philipp


----------



## ghostbikersback (22. Mai 2012)

Auf den Altissimo (ist ja auch Monte Baldo) kannst Du über die Strada del Monte Baldo auffahren (bis ca. 1750m). Ab dort dann ca. 300hm schieben bis ganz oben. Runter über 601 oder über 650/622.

Alternativ kannst Du von hinten bzw. Süden über die Asphaltstraße (bis ca. 1400m) hochfahren. Anschließend über Schotter bis ganz nach oben zur Seilbahn (1750m).

Weiterhin kannst Du über Prada zum Rifugio Baita (?) auf ca. 1830m auffahren.

Kommt ganz darauf an, in welchem Teil des Berges Du letztlich oben ankommen willst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (22. Mai 2012)

Ich hatte mich mal dran versucht, auf dem Waldweg unterhalb der Gondel hochzuradeln.

Das ist bestimmt das, was ghostbikersback meinte mit vom Süden her anradeln.

Bin erst nach Malcesine, dann Teilort Monti, und weiter hoch bis zur Mittelstation. Danach wirds im Wald recht steil, mit zwei betonierten Fahrstreifen, und Steinen in der Wegmitte.
Bei deutlich über 30 Grad war das ein recht mühseliges Unterfangen.. bin dann umgedreht nach wohl insgesamt 1000-1200 hm (oder so). Ganz so fit wie ich sein wollte war ich dann doch nicht 

Die Asphalt-Auffahrt zum Altissimo fand ich deutlich einfacher von der Steilheit (abgesehen von der Tragestecke die letzten paar hundert Höhenmeter bis ganz nach oben), genauso die Asphalt-Anfahrt zum Tremalzo als diese Strecke.


----------



## UncleHo (22. Mai 2012)

Kommt stark drauf an wo Du hinwillst...

Eine relativ abwechslungsreiche Auffahrt wäre: Altissimo Strasse - Brentegana - Festa - S. Giacomo - San Valentino - Rifugio Graziani - Altissimo oder weiter Richtung Bocca Navene... Die wäre komplett schiebefrei.


----------



## macduffy (22. Mai 2012)

Es gibt ja die klassische Südumrundung - von der Bergstation zur Mt.Baldo Höhenstraße, Mg.Ime, Cresta di Naole nach Prada Alta. Ab da verschiedene Routen nach Malcesine.
Im Prinzip kann man das auch umgekehrt fahren. Ich würde dann aber sicher nicht die Steilrampe von Castello nach Prada nehmen, sondern über Campo und dann die Panorama Straße. Bis auf evtl. 2 sehr kurze Stücke oberhalb Mg. Colonei ist alles fahrbar.
Die genaue Route:
http://www.garda-gps.de/track_funivia.html
und dort: "Cresta di Naole"


----------



## philippo (23. Mai 2012)

Danke schonmal für die Tipps 

Ich werd am Wochenende mal die Kompasskarte zu Rate ziehen und mir die verschiedenen Vorschläge anschauen.

Bin aber auf jeden Fall beruhigt, dass auch andere schon einmal den gleichen Gedanken hatten.

Sollten wir die Tour nächste Woche in Angriff nehmen, werde ich danach auf jeden Fall Bericht erstatten!

Grüße,

Philipp


----------



## aicpr (4. Juni 2012)

Hi, ich möchte auch ohne Gondel auf den Mt. Baldo am liebsten von Malcesine aus.

Ich habe mir mal folgende Strecke rausgesucht und wollte fragen ob die Fahrbar ist bzw. 200-300 hm schieben/tragen wäre auch kein Problem. Möchte jedoch gefährliches rumgekraxle bzw. einen tourabbruch vermeiden.

schon mal vielen dank für die Antworten.

Anhang anzeigen Mt_Baldo.kml


----------



## transalbi (4. Juni 2012)

Von Malcesine aus ist das theoretisch machbar. Ab der Mittelstation führt ein teilweise extrem steiler, aber Jeepweg bis zum Rif. Kira. Von dort kannst du den Weg 11 hoch zur Bergstation schieben (ca. 400 hm - eine gute Stunde). Ob das für dich sinnvoll ist, hängt von deiner Kondition, Leidensfähigkeit und Bereitschaft zu masochistischen Aktionen ab.

Albi


----------



## aicpr (25. Juni 2012)

transalbi schrieb:


> Von Malcesine aus ist das theoretisch machbar. Ab der Mittelstation führt ein teilweise extrem steiler, aber Jeepweg bis zum Rif. Kira. Von dort kannst du den Weg 11 hoch zur Bergstation schieben (ca. 400 hm - eine gute Stunde). Ob das für dich sinnvoll ist, hängt von deiner Kondition, Leidensfähigkeit und Bereitschaft zu masochistischen Aktionen ab.
> 
> Albi



Hi, Urlaub ist vorbei und ich hab den Weg zur Bergstation in etwa so durchgeführt. Für alle die auch Interesse am mt. Baldo ohne Gondel haben ich hab meine Tour hier zur Verfügung gestellt:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.103209.html

Der Anstieg ist aber wirklich sehr steil und etwas masochismus ist schon nötig um da rauf zu fahren


----------



## dkc-live (25. Juni 2012)

Wir hatten einen dabei der ist den 30% weg hinter der Gondel hochgeradelt. Diesen Geschotterten und Gepflasterten Wanderweg... Er hat knapp unter 2 std gebraucht.


----------



## deluXe89 (5. August 2012)

Hallo,

werde in 2 Wochen auch am Gardasee in Malcesine sein und möchte auf den Monte Baldo rauftrampeln. Hab gerade den aufgezeichneten Weg von aicpr angeschaut und noch ne Frage dazu : 

Ist das der Weg, der sich unterhalb der Gondel hin und herschlängelt und dann etwas nördlich von der Bergstation oben ankommt? 

Habe hier den Moser Bike Guide, da nennt sich der Weg Sent. 3.

Ich bin ja mal gespannt 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aicpr (6. August 2012)

Hi, also der weg verläuft unter der Seilbahn und kreuzt sie mehrmals. Aber man kommt eigentlich direkt bei der Bergstation raus (ca. 100-200m südlich davon).


----------



## transalbi (10. August 2012)

aicpr schrieb:


> Hi, Urlaub ist vorbei und ich hab den Weg zur Bergstation in etwa so durchgeführt. Für alle die auch Interesse am mt. Baldo ohne Gondel haben ich hab meine Tour hier zur Verfügung gestellt:
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.103209.html
> 
> Der Anstieg ist aber wirklich sehr steil und etwas masochismus ist schon nötig um da rauf zu fahren



Mein Respekt!


Albi


----------



## p00nage (4. September 2013)

Ich hol mal den Thread wieder hoch, nachdem ich zum Bikefestival in Torbole war und dort geshuttelt bin und den Tremalzo gefahren habe, wollte ich nun auf den Monte Baldo. Mein Wohnort ist Bardolino und würde gern ohne Gondel hoch. Notfalls könnte ich per Auto einen anderen Startpunkt anfahren. Auffahrt der auch auf ner Straße sein, solang die Abfahrt Top ist. Wäre super wenn ich die nächsten Tage paar Tips bekommen, Samstag wollte ich los ;-) Am liebsten wäre mir ein GPX Track.


----------



## macduffy (4. September 2013)

p00nage schrieb:


> Ich hol mal den Thread wieder hoch, nachdem ich zum Bikefestival in Torbole war und dort geshuttelt bin und den Tremalzo gefahren habe, wollte ich nun auf den Monte Baldo. Mein Wohnort ist Bardolino und würde gern ohne Gondel hoch. Notfalls könnte ich per Auto einen anderen Startpunkt anfahren. Auffahrt der auch auf ner Straße sein, solang die Abfahrt Top ist. Wäre super wenn ich die nächsten Tage paar Tips bekommen, Samstag wollte ich los ;-) Am liebsten wäre mir ein GPX Track.


Von Bardolino geht Bus&Bike nach Prada Alta.
GPX-tracks findest u.a. hier:
http://www.garda-gps.de/track_funivia.html


----------

